# Best meds for public speaking



## davidpumpkins (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi all, I'm a grad student in college and tomorrow I have a pretty big presentation that I'm quite nervous for. It'll basically be my first one in years as I've successfully managed to avoid them in the past, but I can't anymore and I'll have plenty more as the year goes along. 

I'm one of those people who has it bad, I mean real bad. Sweaty palms, quivering voice, dry mouth, you name it. Friends and family just always say "do your best" but they really don't understand that in the moment when I'm walking up to present, I'd rather be walking to my own execution than to speak. 

I've been on valium, xanax, and clonazepam at various points over the last couple of years. Not on a regular basis, just take as you need for panic attacks/severe anxiety. Again, since my phobia is so bad taking a few mg of either one of those will do nothing for me before a presentation. So I was wondering if I could take a benzo + a beta blocker to best combat the nervousness? I was prescribed metoprolol a few weeks ago. I asked the doc for propranolol, but she said metoprolol is basically the "newer" and better version so she gave me that.

I've already tried around 1 mg of xanax + 25 mg of the metoprolol and it calmed me down quite a bit, but the circumstances were very different than before a presentation. Should I go for a bigger dose of metoprolol with something other than xanax? Would valium or clonazepam work better with it?

Any help is appreciated and I plan to update everyone on how this goes so hopefully you all out there will have some kind of information as to what combination might be the most effective for the short term combatting of public speaking nerves.


----------



## REVIVEme (Jun 1, 2014)

Do you have a high benzo tolerance? I usually take 1mg of xanax two hours before a presentation. I would think Xanax + beta blocker is the best combo - if you have no benzo tolerance that is.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

30mg amphetamine, 15mg diazepam and 30mg propranalol - and you're good to go !


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

davidpumpkins said:


> I was prescribed metoprolol a few weeks ago. I asked the doc for propranolol, but she said metoprolol is basically the "newer" and better version so she gave me that.
> 
> Should I go for a bigger dose of metoprolol with something other than xanax? Would valium or clonazepam work better with it?


Well she was kinda wrong, Propranolol is a non-selective betablocker, wich means it effects several B-receptors. blocking B1 lowers heartrate and BP, blocking B2 is the proposed mechanism to work against tremor, and B3 for sweatning.

B2 might also cause some vasoconstriction, so it can help against blushing, (but also give cold hands).

I would probably try that, and well any benzo that arent to sedating or muscle relaxant, you don't wanna sound "slow" when talking.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

davidpumpkins said:


> *I've already tried around 1 mg of xanax* + 25 mg of the metoprolol and it calmed me down quite a bit, but the circumstances were very different than before a presentation. Should I go for a bigger dose of metoprolol with something other than xanax? Would valium or clonazepam work better with it?


Xanax is available in 2 mg bars, so obviously somebody (like me) takes more than 1 mg at a time.

All benzos are very much the same and all will fail at inadequate dosages. It's like having a sip of light beer and concluding that alcohol is not at all intoxicating -- it's entirely a dosage issue.


----------



## davidpumpkins (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey everyone, thanks for the responses!

So needless to say I did have my presentation yesterday. I ended up taking about 37.5 mg of metoprolol (standard 25 mg pill plus one split in half) and a 2 mg pill of clonazepam. I was a bit nervous in the beginning (but nothing like I have been before) but as the presentation went on, I got into my groove and it actually went well. I'm quite pleased.

Things to note:

-The metoprolol did nothing to slow my heart rate down. It was still racing even during presenting, I'd say well over 100 bpm
-I didn't feel flushed, have sweaty palms, or have a quivering voice as I usually would do
-My mouth started to feel really dry after a while
-The clonazepam worked really well. I took just enough where I felt relaxed to a point, but never slurred my words or felt completely out of it
-I felt no adverse reactions, no side effects, nothing serious. Just your standard drowsiness after it was all over (more to do with relief than anything else)

All in all, I would say that this is an effective combination for those that have a fear of public speaking BUT not as bad as me. Remember, I mentioned on here that I'm one of the worst people you can find out there with this level of fear of public speaking. I'd do anything to avoid them, I've even failed classes before. So if it worked for me and I managed to get though it, I'm sure it'll work for the majority of you out there as well.

As I've read on this forum and indeed many others, I can now confirm that propranolol is a WAY more effective beta-blocker than metoprolol. Metoprolol works to an extent, but from what I've read propranolol does wonders. So basically propranolol + a benzo should really be enough for anyone to get through their public speaking anxiety, no matter how bad they have it. If you're debating on the two, fight tooth and nail to get propranolol.


----------



## davidpumpkins (Nov 7, 2016)

Also, as someone mentioned above - I do have a benzo tolerance. I'd definitely have to take a higher dose than what would be considered standard. For instance, I barely feel the effects of 1 mg of Xanax let alone take only that before some sort of speaking engagement.


----------



## REVIVEme (Jun 1, 2014)

good job man. now take this positive feeling with you to your next presentation - it will get easier with experience.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

they always go better than you think eh !! I could have chinned my mate when he asked me to be best men a few years back, that was 6 months of worry I could have done without.


----------

